# Paint schemes...



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

Hello All...

Just wondering... how do paint schemes on Trek bikes work? Does a specific model/year only come in 1 color, or a select few that you get to choose? I'm trying to find pics of the 2010 4300s and have had no luck so far, except for someone's green...

Thanks!


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

Yeah, most companies have different colors/schemes for each new model year. Usually two per bike but could be more.


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

OSOK said:


> Hello All...
> 
> Just wondering... how do paint schemes on Trek bikes work? Does a specific model/year only come in 1 color, or a select few that you get to choose? I'm trying to find pics of the 2010 4300s and have had no luck so far, except for someone's green...
> 
> Thanks!


First off, you likely won't find any pictures of a 2010 4300. You're a little early yet. The 10 models won't be revealed for the most part until after the 09 Interbike Show in late September. Unless of course a given model is designated for "early release". Which is possible, but we're still a bit early for that yet too. So anything you find will likely be a "spy" shot. As for how the color schemes work there are usually one or two colors that are available for a specific bike. Just depends on the company. Some years a given model will have only one scheme some years there may be two, sometimes three, but very rarely. For 09 the 4300 had three schemes, one of those rarities, Matte Black, Silver/Black Chrome, and Matte Orange. Next year, who knows! The 08 4300 only came in two color combos, Matte Orage/Warm Silver and the same Silver/Black Chrome scheme as this year. If a color scheme is popular they will often carry it over to the next model year.

Anyway, I work for a Trek dealer and we don't even have any info on the 2010 bikes yet. Should be getting release dates for specific models here pretty soon. But we likely won't see that for about a month or so yet.

Good Dirt


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

https://inlandempire.craigslist.org/bik/1274203885.html

been on sale for a few weeks now.


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I've seen some preview pics (illustrations not photos) of the 2010 road bike paint schemes - lots of logos everywhere, like the Spesh bikes. Not my cup of tea so I hope to get an 08 or 09 instead - they've also downgraded some of the specs at each pricepoint, eg the 1.5 comes with cheaper aluminium than its predecessor.


----------



## DisrupTer911 (Jul 13, 2009)

thats what my '10 Trek 4300 looks like.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

That's the glossy black... and imo, it's hideous.

I'm looking for the matte black, which im told only comes with disk brakes. If not, I might get the matt green... we'll see tmrw.


----------



## Dremer03 (Jun 19, 2009)

I have seen only pics of a flat black 3 series, not 4.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

OSOK said:


> That's the glossy black... and imo, it's hideous.
> 
> I'm looking for the matte black, which im told only comes with disk brakes. If not, I might get the matt green... we'll see tmrw.


the 2009 Trek 4300 disk came in flat black they did away with it for 2010.

heres my 2010 4300 disk and my wifes 2010 Trek 3700


----------



## Qatarbhoy (Jun 13, 2008)

I think those saddles need to be a bit higher, unless you ride mad downhills!


----------



## Squash (Jul 20, 2003)

*I stand corrected....*

they early released the 10 4300 then! Not a bad looking bike. That's what I get for being a shop rat. They don't always let us know when the new stuff comes out. And we've got enough 09 inventory yet that we won't likely see anything with a 10 lable on it for a while yet. But I'd bet our buyer's got orders in for what ever is available for the 10 model year. So we'll be seeing them soon. Of course it doen't help that we do about 70 to 80% road and hybrid, and only 20 to 30% MTB.

Anyway, good luck with your search for a matte black 4300. If they did away with it for 10 your only option is for an 09. And I agree with Qatarbhoy, they're getting a bit carried away with the Logo thing on both mountain and road bikes.

Good Dirt


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

Qatarbhoy said:


> I think those saddles need to be a bit higher, unless you ride mad downhills!


they are by about 5 inches, the top one is after i had put on a new seat and the bottom one is before my wife even got on it.


----------



## Team Rags (Aug 29, 2009)

I went through the exact dilemma you are going through. I liked the look of the 09 but couldn't find one anywhere. I ended up buying the 10 model in black and have no regrets. The graphics have since grown on me and I love the bike. I'm pretty confident that I would have been kicking myself if I had bought the matte lime.


----------



## OSOK (Jul 11, 2009)

TR... I long ago made the decisison... 










It looked MUCH better in person than in other pics I've seen... and loved it when I saw it out the box.


----------



## manoffew (Aug 21, 2009)

(A little OT)

I absolutey love my orange 09 4300 it's not doubt my favorite paint job of all time.


----------



## jrherald420 (Jun 20, 2009)

to each his own, i hated the way the matte green and matte orange looked in person.


----------



## Biohazard74 (Jul 16, 2009)

I think that in 2009 and 2010 Trek has 1st place with the paint scheme and Giant comes in second. Awesome paint jobs


----------



## Team Rags (Aug 29, 2009)

Congrats OSOK, I have yet to see the green in person. Enjoy!


----------



## Zero260 (Aug 31, 2009)

This was my favorite color scheme for the 4300.


----------

